# Gazebo Sunset



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Took this one at El Franco Lee Park around the Southbelt-Houston.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice picture, Sandy... Looks like a little HDR action


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Formula4Fish said:


> Nice picture, Sandy... Looks like a little HDR action


Kind of...Topaz Adjust 4 Plug In and went into color pop. Then I increased the red to give it more purple, Un Masked at 54% 1.9 Megapixels.

The sky was already a dark hue color so there wasn't a whole lot done.
It came out better than expected...To me anyways. TY


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice shot as usual.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Very nice capture!


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

I realy like that Picture!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------

